# I am new



## pomersamaj (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi

I live in Mexico, and my hobby are dogs bred Pomeranian, and of course the mantis I play some species of mantis native to my country and now some others I conseguid. I have found in This forum much helps you find information about various species unknown

Greetings and a hug from Mexico for all

Best regards


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome fromYuma, Arizona! You'd feel right at home,here!


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome, from OHIO!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello Killiaztec, and welcome to the forum. It is very nice to have you here. We have just a few other members from Mexico. I hope you enjoy the forum and find lots of information on mantids, and maybe make a few friends along the way.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 19, 2009)

Yo, from Philly.


----------



## ismart (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 19, 2009)

ismart said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Hi and welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

